# CBD tincture made me feel funny…



## Chris Edward (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello can someone please help me out…
I have an issue and I am having trouble with the solution…

Ok, yesterday I diluted some CBD vape juice (I made a while back) down to what was supposed to be like 2.5mg CBD per drop…

I have been smoking this same vape juice for like 3 months pretty heavily with no reaction, what I would expect with CBD.

The cannabis I am using is from CBD crew and is a cannatonic 20:1 CBD:THC so there is very little THC in this stuff…
At least there is supposed to be very little THC…

Again I have been vaping it for months with no reaction…

When I diluted the vape juice to the tincture dilution I let it sit warming for a little while, because I never decarbed the cannabis prior to making the vape juice, the vape pen decabs it for me.

So, I go and take a drop of the diluted tincture, expecting a sort of warm fuzzy feeling to wash over me but instead I get panic….
My heart starts beating really fast, I am in full panic attack mode…

This goes on for a bit until it sort of peaks then lets up enough for me to book it to my bed. I figured I would just wait it out and hopefully sleep, like I did the last time I took to much THC…
Except there should only be like 0.4mg of THC per drop in this stuff so I can’t figure out why I had the reaction…
The only variable is that I had also drank about 64 ounces of coffee yesterday as well.
I was jittery from the coffee to begin with.

So the feeling goes away over about two hours and I am able to get up and go about my business.
But the total feeling never really goes away.
Then about 4 hours later I feel high again…
Not totally high but enough to cause concern…
This then lasts, well the feeling hasn’t really gone away, it just sort of comes and goes.

The last time I took too much THC I was basically a vegetable for like 3 days while I just cycled through wave after wave of the high, but this is CBD and it shouldn’t be doing any of this…

I waited until the latest possible moment to take my seizure meds and now well over 24 hours from taking the single drop of really diluted CBD oil, I am feeling like some of the “weird feeling” is coming back…
I try not to mix Cannabis and the meds too close because the mix can make me feel really weird, not in a good way.

So, I am not sure what to do.
What did I do wrong…

I used PEG400 to dilute the vape juice only because I had used WAX liquidizer to mix the original vape juice and vegetable glycerin won’t mix with this stuff.
To make sure I was ok with the PEG400 I even taste tested it prior to adding the CBD oil, by the way PEG400 tastes terrible…
I had no reaction…

I have no way of testing the oil, so I am not really sure how much CBD or THC is in it, but again I have been smoking this stuff for months in a more concentrated form and I have had no reaction…

Can anyone explain what happened?

Any help would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2018)

Possibly a new batch you were diluting? The heart race panick feeling is exactly why I don't smoke much anymore. If I do it's in the evening before bed. It definitely sounds like you were having reactions from thc from your description. A friend told me to take some benedryl before I smoke. So far that definitely seems to help. I know that doesn't help you. I'm just letting you know I know the feeling and it sucks. I use to smoke damn near an ounce every two days with no issues. Now I have to be very careful and just be in the right mind set not to get panicky when my heart speeds up. The only thing that's kind of concerning in your case is it's coming back and leaving. I've never heard of that before. I see you mentioned seizure meds as well. I know it's no fun but if your getting that feeling maybe you should just make a doc app to be sure it is what you think it is. Maybe the panick attack triggered something pre existing. Other than that the biggest thing is the mental game in these situations. I know it sucks and feels uncomfortable, but you gotta realize you'll be ok if it happens again. I'm just puzzled about you having the symptoms coming and going. If I do have a bad high, usually a candy bar and some sleep puts it in the past. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Chris Edward (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello Indacouch, 
Thank you for your reply.
I finally crashed and slept for a while. When I woke I up my head felt clear and so far (knock on wood) I have had no reassurance of the "the weird feeling."

The vape juice I used to make the tincture is the same stuff I have been smoking for months. The same oil, from the same grow, not like the same brand.
It's literally the same oil.

All I can think of is that I may have mis labeled the syringes holding the vape juice somehow and one or more of them contained an oil with a higher THC content.
Although going by the math even if half the oil was a 20% THC content extract, this should have only added like 1.25mg of THC and you typically get way more than that in a single joint hit and I have never had a reaction like that from a joint...
This was panic.
Btu then again I have had a really bad experience in the past so I am sure the panic was brought on because of this previous experience.

The only thing I can think of at this point is that I am used to vape dosages and 2.5mg all at once was just too much.
But then again clinical trials typically start people off at like 100mg but they also use crystalline CBD and my experience with crystalline CBD has been that I notice nothing happening, absolutely nothing, they might as well have sold me a bottle of berry flavored PG and just said it contains CBD as far as I am concerned.
So the full spectrum extract I am using has so many other cannabinoids there is no telling what is at work here, plus my method of decarbing was not the best so I may have inadvertently modified something into something else through the low and slow heat I applied, not realizing it.
Although all the research I have read suggested that a low and slow decarb would at best vaporize off the cannabinoids and leave me with less than I bargained for.

I am going to dilute a small amount of the tincture in 4ths, this will cut the 2.5mg dose down to 0.625mg and if I still have a reaction then I suppose I will need to rethink this whole thing...

Using the vape I have been getting about 4mg a day and I would like to increase this over time and it's just not possible with vaping unless I breathe the vape 24/7.

So wish me luck...


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)

Decarbing would make it stronger, most pens don't run hot for long enough to decarb anything much.


----------



## Chris Edward (Jul 20, 2018)

@ANC, 
I agree!
The pen I have seems to concentrate the cannabis oil and only dole out small amounts, when I refill it, the juice I put in is much clearer than the juice in the tank already, leading me to believe that I am smoking mostly the liquidizer and not the CBD rich cannabis...
This among other reasons is why I had decided to switch to the tincture rather than mess around with the vape pen anymore.
I wish I could get the tincture I have tested to see what is in it, that would clear up a lot.


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)

Just get the right type of vape That can use wax and concentrates too.
I am looking at a cheapy just for the rave reviews I saw for using it for DMT.


----------



## gb123 (Aug 11, 2018)

if yer feeling panic???
Its to high a THC content and you are not used to it 
TRY SOMETHING ELSE!



you are ingesting vape juice?

Veg G or Poly G ?

ouch


----------



## Chris Edward (Aug 12, 2018)

I should update this.
Ok, so it seems I messed up big time, but I didn't realize it at the time.
It took me going through this process a second time for it to dawn on me, I feel very stupid....

One of the medications I take cannot be taken with grapefruit, that I know, but around the same time I started drinking lots of hibiscus tea and I believe this is what caused the major issue.
Nothing else in my diet changed.
Apparently hibiscus has a similar enzyme but just less quantity than grapefruit, or else I would have been in much more trouble than I was, or still am. I am honestly not sure "if I am out of the woods" yet.
When this particular medication is taken with grapefruit and now hibiscus apparently, this causes more of the medication to become available in my blood stream.

Grapefruit has a much stronger effect because from what I have read, taking a standard dose of this medication and drinking an 8 ounce glass of grapefruit juice can put you in the hospital and some people have been known to die, simply because too much of the medication is introduced to your blood stream and can cause a whole host of issues.
This is not an exclusive reaction to just this particular medication, there are several out there that have the same effects.

Hibiscus isn't as strong thankfully as I was drinking quite a lot of it over the day before I noticed any effects.
This particular medication can cause panic attacks if the dose is raised too quickly, so the hibiscus raising the amount in my blood contributed to the anxiety and panic I was already going through.

So what I can gather is this....
After taking my meds and drinking the hibiscus tea this already caused a problem, then later that same day I tried a new tincture I had made with some CBD rich cannabis I had grown, it says it should be 20:1 CBD:THC, but I definitely felt high when I had some of the tincture, so there is more THC in there then I was expecting. I have been smoking the same stuff in a more concentrated form for months, which leads me to believe that I was smoking mostly the liquidizer with a little of the cannabis oil in it. I could go on and on about my experiences with vaping, but this is already looking like it's going to be a novel...
I am fine with a little THC but too much causes me to panic and freak out.

So when I began to feel the sudden high from the tincture, it hit fast, like in 10 minutes, which took me off guard this caused me to panic and the panic manifested as part of my seizure aura which only lead to me panicking more...
For days I kept getting a seizure aura like I was just about to go into a major seizure and this just caused me to panic more because I constantly felt disconnected and I was scared I was going to have a major seizure. My last major seizures put me in the hospital for several days.
There is another mitigating factor involved which I don't want to go into, which was already causing plenty of stress and panic in my life at the time.

I have since gotten the panic mostly under control and I have stayed away from the hibiscus tea and the CBD.
The meds I take for anxiety can be taken several times a day, and since I have been taking it regularly throughout the day, I haven't had any more seizure auras, which has helped calm me down quite a bit.
But because I am now taking more of the anxiety meds, this interacts with the CBD a little and so I haven't been able to use the CBD.
Since this time, my regular small seziures have increased and this has me worried, because for a while I was getting this under control as well with the use of CBD.

Add to all of this...I got heat exhaustion which is what I was trying to prevent by drinking the hibiscus tea, which is supposed to help you deal with heat better.
I take two meds that make me sensitive to heat.
Where I live it is quite hot in the summer and I am too poor to have the A/C running all the time so it regularly got to over 95F in the house.
I have since had to run the A/C so the heat exhaustion is now under control, I just don't know how I am going to pay next months electricity bill...

I have some crystalline CBD that is mixed in PG that I am thinking of re-introducing as a vape and possibly later as a tincture.
But I want to take it slow...

I know in the back of my mind that even THC rich cannabis won't cause a seizure, but it doesn't stop my mind from having a panic attack when I get high.


I am doing a lot better, so for right now I want to take everything slow, so I don't mess up again.


----------



## Socioman (Oct 31, 2018)

I assume that something wrong with new batches. Maybe they changed ingredients or their balance. Check labels, maybe you'll find a clue there. And also try to change cbd. Maybe it comes to health and body reaction. Check here a list of reliable cbds cbdforsure.com, pick any you want and examine your reaction.


----------

